# Constantly licking her lips???



## salsa_zoppo (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

Brand new hedgie mommy here and curious about my baby Emery constantly licking her lips... I've watched over her multiple times to make sure its her lips and not her nose. She is 3 months old and lately when I get her out for bonding time, she will snuggle down and start licking her lips. She seems to do it when waking up and falling to sleep and is getting plenty of water. I just took her to the vet Friday and he said her lungs sounded clear and she looked wonderfully healthy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I dont know what it could be but my hedgehog qldo licks her lips alot. Hmmmm...


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

don't know why they do that but they do!! You did the right thing by having her checked out by the vet as colds can very quickly turn nasty for hedgies. If he says all is well then this is good. Our Penny does the same thing and it is her lips as well that she licks. she did once have a respiratory infection and you are quite right it looks different, she was definitely licking at her nose then. If you are still concerned it certainly does not hurt to keep an eye on food and water intake and activity levels.


----------



## Smorgasson (Jun 11, 2014)

Niles does this too...he usually smacks his lips as he's settling in and getting relaxed, licks his lips at least 10 times. Vet says he's perfectly healthy.


----------

